# Sdcs still can’t handle rain



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ther-michigan-state-study?X-IgnoreUserAgent=1

As we already know,sdcs can't handle rain or other crappy weather whatsoever.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ther-michigan-state-study?X-IgnoreUserAgent=1
> 
> As we already know,sdcs can't handle rain or other crappy weather whatsoever.


This is totally unacceptable.

*Cold reality

Researchers evaluated various parameters for the study, including the size of the raindrops, the number of raindrops per square inch and the effect of wind velocity. Using a scale that ran from clear weather to a blinding rainstorm, they found algorithms failed to detect as many as 20 percent of objects when the rain intensity was 10 percent of the worst-case scenario. When rain intensity increased to 30 percent, as many as 40 percent of objects could no longer be detected.*


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

This stuff is such a joke. I can’t believe there’s people stupid enough to fund it


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> This stuff is such a joke. I can't believe there's people stupid enough to fund it


There's been so much hype about this possibly gigantic 7 Trillion Dollar market it confuses even normally smart business people. It's FOMO all over again. Fear Of Missing Out.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> There's been so much hype about this possibly gigantic 7 Trillion Dollar market it confuses even normally smart business people. It's FOMO all over again. Fear Of Missing Out.


lol 7 trillion dollars even though there has never been a paid ride in an sdc to date and they can never even be driven in the rain lmao ya


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry to rain on their parade (get it?) but Wall Street has discovered its next massive but worthless financial bubble to hype up, 
known as the self-driving car mania, for all the poor suckers to dump their money into. Better believe they gonna milk it for all its worth.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

So Google’s program will get shut down the first time it rains and it kills half its users... Got it.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

Y'alls need to learn how to use Google. Start at 1:43


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Y'alls need to learn how to use Google. Start at 1:43


Nothing in that video that shows Waymo cars driving in the rain or in any weather for that matter.

Just a bunch of spin where a guy says what he wants the cars to do. Just a bunch of talk.

When you got video over 15 minutes showing Waymo cars driving in the rain, feel free to show it to us.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing in that video that shows Waymo cars driving in the rain or in any weather for that matter.
> 
> Just a bunch of spin where a guy says what he wants the cars to do. Just a bunch of talk.
> 
> When you got video over 15 minutes showing Waymo cars driving in the rain, feel free to show it to us.


Has it ever rained in Phoenix?? Now we know why Waymo's testing there so they can pad their millions of miles claim.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Has it ever rained in Phoenix?? Now we know why Waymo's testing there so they can pad their millions of miles claim.


Precisely


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

funny, I'm still seeing a driver.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> funny, I'm still seeing a driver.


Don't ever change.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> funny, I'm still seeing a driver.


And that's not Waymo.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> And that's not Waymo.


Correct. Waymo's years ahead of everyone. Imagine the videos Waymo could put out if they chose to.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Correct. Waymo's years ahead of everyone. Imagine the videos Waymo could put out if they chose to.


I'd rather see proof than blindly trust a big corporation.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I'd rather see proof than blindly trust a big corporation.


There is no proof.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I'd rather see proof than blindly trust a big corporation.


You shouldn't blindly accept it. You should throw it in the hopper along with everything else. Nor should you blindly ignore it just because it doesn't comport with your own bias.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> You shouldn't blindly accept it. You should throw it in the hopper along with everything else. Nor should you blindly ignore it just because it doesn't comport with your own bias.


So you got nothing again?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey RamzFanz

Where do you see us at with SDCs currently?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Hey RamzFanz
> 
> Where do you see us at with SDCs currently?


We might have lost him. It's been over a month since he posted.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

From the link.



heynow321 said:


> http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ther-michigan-state-study?X-IgnoreUserAgent=1
> 
> As we already know,sdcs can't handle rain or other crappy weather whatsoever.


*"Frankly, at first we thought we'd look at this for a couple of years and then be done," he said. "But I'd say now that challenging weather conditions are going to be a problem for many years to come."*


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Has it ever rained in Phoenix?? Now we know why Waymo's testing there so they can pad their millions of miles claim.


Years ago, I had a temp gig in the Phoenix area, from August through January. I think it rained twice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And RAIN


goneubering said:


> This is totally unacceptable.
> 
> *Cold reality
> 
> Researchers evaluated various parameters for the study, including the size of the raindrops, the number of raindrops per square inch and the effect of wind velocity. Using a scale that ran from clear weather to a blinding rainstorm, they found algorithms failed to detect as many as 20 percent of objects when the rain intensity was 10 percent of the worst-case scenario. When rain intensity increased to 30 percent, as many as 40 percent of objects could no longer be detected.*


 SHIFTS WITH WIND !

Wind is COMMON in rain storms.

D.D.C.'s = UNSAFE !


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/akv0y3/_/ef8e3jv


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/akv0y3/_/ef8e3jv


Nothing but a liar. No proof ANY Waymo ride has ever taken place.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ther-michigan-state-study?X-IgnoreUserAgent=1
> 
> As we already know,sdcs can't handle rain or other crappy weather whatsoever.


Seems humans are worse rain offenders.....

The vast majority of the weather-related crashes happen on wet roads -either wet pavement or during rainfall - 73% on wet pavement and 46% during rainfall. According to the FHWA report, over *900,000 crashes occur* on wet pavement and nearly *600,000* car crashes occur when it is raining.Aug 5, 2018


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing but a liar. No proof ANY Waymo ride has ever taken place.


El Chihuahua


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Seems humans are worse rain offenders.....
> 
> The vast majority of the weather-related crashes happen on wet roads -either wet pavement or during rainfall - 73% on wet pavement and 46% during rainfall. According to the FHWA report, over *900,000 crashes occur* on wet pavement and nearly *600,000* car crashes occur when it is raining.Aug 5, 2018


And if there were SDC's on the road there would be 1,000,000,000 crashes in the rain so it looks like humans are better drivers than SDC's.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> And if there were SDC's on the road there would be 1,000,000,000 crashes in the rain so it looks like humans are better drivers than SDC's.


These folks agree with you


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> http://www.autonews.com/article/201...ther-michigan-state-study?X-IgnoreUserAgent=1
> 
> As we already know,sdcs can't handle rain or other crappy weather whatsoever.


Not an SDC insight


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Whoopsie


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> Whoopsie


Since the beginning of time,
Detractors just don't comprehend


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I'd rather see proof than blindly trust a big corporation.


Ditto!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Correct. Waymo's years ahead of everyone. Imagine the videos Waymo could put out if they chose to.


Waymo's imaginary videos are pretty awesome. I will grant you that.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> Whoopsie


Yes, whoopsie, that compilation shows vehicles being driven in the rain.

Of those videos clips from this "compilation", only two show the steering wheel, of which, both show the driver with their hands on the steering wheel driving the supposed "SDC". lol

So, yes, whoopsie. As I've stated before, the driver is almost always driving these supposed "SDC's", as demonstrated in the below clips taken from that hilarious video.

*







*


----------

